# Are cichlids physoclistous or physostomous?



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

Topic, thx. I suspect this is more complex than just "cichlids are", given their diversity, so I hope for some good answer.

I ask because my brichardi seem to gulp air and this is not a behaviour I'm familiar with in a fish that isn't 'stomous.


----------

